# Harris & Hoole Watford/Tesco



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

This is a temporary cart setup based in Tesco Watford with my Daughter Olivia as the Barista







PS the pics look better when logged on.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm going to have to pop along for a coffee made by Olivia. Wish her all the best!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Good luck to her,spreading better coffee to the masses !


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice den, I will definitely pop in, you and your family are lovely people.


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Nice to see a Mythos in a commercial setting. Wish her all the best, if i ever make it that far down south again i will also pop in!

Spukey


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

She will have a Torr tamper to go with her new job soon and I'm gutted cause it's a lot better than mine


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

No just different den that's all


----------

